# Official PA (Plecoholics Anonymous) club



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This may be the wrong area for it, but I guess the mods will decide that, but based on jobber604's thread and Franck's suggestion, I decided to start the official BCA Plecoholics Anonymous club. I've seen Eheim, Rena Filstar, ADA, etc. clubs on plantedtank.net and thought it would be cool to see who's really into plecos.

Anyway, as I founded it, I get #1. See sig. 

Edit: Here's the list of numbers as suggested by Davej. I won't update every time someone is added, but will assign numbers when asked and update when I get around to it.

Edit2: Since I want to make it easy for myself, there is no longer any choosing of a number. If you want a specific number, you'll have to wait and "snipe" it, or you will only get the next one in the sequence.

#0 Charles
#1 2wheelsx2
#2 Davej
#3 target
#4 rescuepenguin
#5 budahrox
#6 O.C.D Fishies
#7 Dosan
#8 jobber604
#9 skrick
#10 mikeike
#11 Elle
#12 Grete_J
#13 Pamelajo
#14 neven
#15 jay_leask
#16 The Guy
#17 BuBleBee
#18 mdwflyer
#19 Mferko
#20 Brisch
#21 spit.fire
#22 Slopster
#23 clintgv
#24 Luke78
#25 -N/A-
#26 MTSmatt
#27 adanac50
#28 Jamit
#29 Danw
#30 djamm
#31 mortava
#32 FishFreaks
#33 Immus
#34 scherb
#35 hlee72ca


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Make me Member #2!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, you're in. I was wondering who was going to be #2. Add it to you sig when you get a chance. #3 anyone?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this club is going to be huge!

there is to many of you folkes on here  that love plec's

i think i may start the "Puffer Club" hahaha


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol, i'd love to be one, but unfortunately don't have the room for a tank big enough to house more than a few :/ plus drooling over 2wheels tank, my wife gave a firm no without me even asking :/


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Does my rubberlip count?? he is a pretty fab little fellow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone can be in the club. As long as you have 1 pleco and you ask for a number, you're in. Just have to add it to your sig. #3 is still available.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Sign me up, I'll take #3 spot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gaining momentum......


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not from a culture that considers the #4 to be a bad number, so I'm willing to take number 4


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There we go...going on to #5 now.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take #5 Gary
Cheers!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Started a club from abroad. I got dibs on PA#8!
Its like getting a license plate


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey hey hey.....that's just too ethnic. Not we went from #5 to #8. Since this club is in its infancy I'll allow it this once. So #6 and #7 are still available.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Its a cultural thing. I need all the luck and prosperity I can get. 
I need to be home to add the signature tag in the colour of a pleco


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

May I have #7 I know you said just this once but I was a little slow on #8. Thanks, Luis


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, since we have to fill the numbers backwards, we still have #6. Nobody can have #9 until we have #6....NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Gary


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I want #20 lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I want #20 lol


You can be #6 Candy. Or you can take your chances and wait for 20 to come up. 

Remember people, you have to add the line to your sig just like I have in mine (well its doesn't have to look identical).


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just bugging, I will be #6 to get your flow going again now that some die hards are in the first numbers.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You can refer to me as PA L008. That's my new callsign.
"I am a Plecoholian" (-using the "I am canadian" commercial for Canadian beer)
Ok, I'm going beyond my pleco weirdness now.
I'll work on collecting the links to each plecoholic's tank journal or member gallery to a new thread.
Easier access to pictures and tank journals of other members.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to be #8 and #8 only


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you are too late Charles. Of course, depends on the deal you give gary next time he comes shopping.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I was just bugging, I will be #6 to get your flow going again now that some die hards are in the first numbers.


Ah, you got me, Candy. 



jobber604 said:


> I'll work on collecting the links to each plecoholic's tank journal or member gallery to a new thread.
> Easier access to pictures and tank journals of other members.


Hey, that's a great idea Ming. It would be cool to just go to a thread to look at other pleco keepers' setups.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> I want to be #8 and #8 only


Hahaha...too late, it got taken. But you don't need a number, you're the pleco emperor. The origin of the species so to speak. #00 would be more apt for you! Everyone has caught the pleco bug because of your ability to bring in species we are not able to get locally.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey hey hey.....that's just too ethnic. Not we went from #5 to #8. Since this club is in its infancy I'll allow it this once. So #6 and #7 are still available.


I'd like to be in but I guess since #8 is taken, I'll have to wait till #88 is available and try and get it.

I don't have any real plecos anyway, just Hypancistrus's and the odd Baryancistrus sp.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i want #0 then


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I'd like to be in but I guess since #8 is taken, I'll have to wait till #88 is available and try and get it.
> 
> I don't have any real plecos anyway, just Hypancistrus's and the odd Baryancistrus sp.


Hmmm...I want some of your "just Hypans.  You don't want #9? That's awesome. Not sure we'll get to 88. If we get that far, I think this thing is really out of control.



charles said:


> i want #0 then


You got it!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I have 007?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Can I have 007?


Bwahaha...unfortunately 007 is taken. You might have to go for #86. I know you're in my age bracket and should know that reference.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Charles, you should have #328.
#8 is for amateurs like myself. Now #328, that's what I'd want  .


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Im in I have over 300 plecos lol Im and addict


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

To all plecoholics: PM me the type of plecos you have and I will add it to a spreadsheet and then open up a thread with all the pleco owners.I'll start collecting data.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I think we need to start a polypterus anonymous club to rival this one


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is this gonna be in the social groups?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> To all plecoholics: PM me the type of plecos you have and I will add it to a spreadsheet and then open up a thread with all the pleco owners.I'll start collecting data.


Nice sig.

You can go to the pleco keepers' list to get the list of the people who entered the data.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/catfishes-56/pleco-keeper-list-6137/


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice sig.
> 
> You can go to the pleco keepers' list to get the list of the people who entered the data.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/catfishes-56/pleco-keeper-list-6137/


totally forgot about this thread for a second. now 80% of the data collecting is done.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

skrick said:


> anyone have #10 yet


hmmmm....not sure. seems a lot of the plecoholics are still sleeping.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

skrick said:


> Im in I have over 300 plecos lol Im and addict


You're number 9 Skrick. Boy this is going so fast, I'm having trouble keeping up. You guys with numbers gotta start adding it to your sig.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

skrick's pleco #'s are sick!
300!!!! now that's seriously plecoholicking


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

sign me up<G>
I love plecos


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes I do have alot of plecos, but alot of them are BNP Babies they breed like wild fire every month on the month I have a new batch,I have dual breeder tanks. But they are great plecos I love them I have a few in every tank I own and I give alot away to friends


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm still waiting for mine to breed.
I have Plecos in 9 of my tanks.

My 5 month old AB NP is hanging around the cave I'm hoping one of the others from that purchase will join him.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> sign me up<G>
> I love plecos


You got #10.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

for a plecoholics #1 member, you need a blue eye panaque to take that number


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> for a plecoholics #1 member, you need a blue eye panaque to take that number


Bwahahah - I was waiting for this post.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> for a plecoholics #1 member, you need a blue eye panaque to take that number


Working on it. Where is the insider's price list?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I want 46, as in L46, so I guess I'll be waiting awhile


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in, for whatever number.  But I'll have to borrow Djamm's plecos as they're all in his tanks and not mine! We've got a common/sailfin and a bunch of baby bristlenoses.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

What if your plants are allergic to Plecos. Does that mean I am Anti-Plecoholic's Anonymous member #1? lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know about being allergic to plants.
Mine go through a head of Romain lettuce a day.

It was OK a couple of weeks ago @ $.98 but today they want
$1.98.

the fish eat better/healthier than I do<G>


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike... love that blue eye pleco signature...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

So.... does all this mean I can claim P.A. #13?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Charles,
It took me about 30 tries to get the photo the right size

jobber604 was kind enough to sent me the logo

Now I need a blue eye panaque<VBG>


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Despite a certain feeling of ownership on the name here, I'm out. You see, I can resist any pleco. Any pleco. I can. Yes, I can. I can. Any pleco. I swear....

... as long as there aren't any cheaper L46s around, that is.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Gary it might be worth putting a running list in the first post as to who is what number. That way new people can claim the nex number? Might help clear confusion?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Despite a certain feeling of ownership on the name here, I'm out. You see, I can resist any pleco. Any pleco. I can. Yes, I can. I can. Any pleco. I swear....
> 
> ... as long as there aren't any cheaper L46s around, that is.


A couple of zebras in that 33 gallon long with the baby kribs would look STUNNING. 
I'm not helping one little bit, am I Franck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> I'm in, for whatever number.  But I'll have to borrow Djamm's plecos as they're all in his tanks and not mine! We've got a common/sailfin and a bunch of baby bristlenoses.


you got #11.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> So.... does all this mean I can claim P.A. #13?


nope. You got 12.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Hey Gary it might be worth putting a running list in the first post as to who is what number. That way new people can claim the nex number? Might help clear confusion?


Great idea. I'll do it tomorrow when I'm off mobile.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow how the heck did i miss this thread.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> wow how the heck did i miss this thread.


Do you want a number? I've listed the numbers and the members in the first post now.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Add me to the list. I keep longfinned albino and calico bns and L333s.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamelajo said:


> Add me to the list. I keep longfinned albino and calico bns and L333s.


Done. You're #13.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

guess put me at #14, i only have a calico BN, but its definitely my favourite fish in the tank. For a Pleco, its not even shy, just sits there on a rock watching people walk by constantly (or guarding an algae wafer in the corner)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> guess put me at #14, i only have a calico BN, but its definitely my favourite fish in the tank. For a Pleco, its not even shy, just sits there on a rock watching people walk by constantly (or guarding an algae wafer in the corner)


Sure, you have #14


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Do you want a number? I've listed the numbers and the members in the first post now.


sure why not?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> sure why not?


You got it. #15.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

now see if i can figure out my sig....lol


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i guess thats a no...hahahaha


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

trying to make it bigger with colour


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Hey hey hey.....that's just too ethnic. Not we went from #5 to #8. Since this club is in its infancy I'll allow it this once. So #6 and #7 are still available.





2wheelsx2 said:


> nope. You got 12.


Eep.... I smell a little more than favoritism. What do I need to do to get in the "good" books? Keep more than 2 plecos?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Eep.... I smell a little more than favoritism. What do I need to do to get in the "good" books? Keep more than 2 plecos?


Well, it's the plecoholic club, after all, so yeah, we favour people with multiple plecos. That's why Charles has #0. If I had one beer, does that make me an alcoholic? 

However, if your 1 pleco is a Blue Eyed Panaque, an LDA-105, or a 14" L24, then you can have any number you want, including #1. How about that?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> trying to make it bigger with colour


Just click on the letter with the colour underbar and type inside the tags and you'll get the colour. Like THIS


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Count me in! Albinos,silver tips and Ottos!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh and clowns, sting ray plecos!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Are we using the term pleco to describe any suckermouth cat fish? if thats the case than i have ottos too  And aren't stingray plecs a hillstream loach?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah Rob they are. Another name for them. I just call them stingray plecos easier for me


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i finally figured out the Sig....lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> This may be the wrong area for it, but I guess the mods will decide that, but based on jobber604's thread and Franck's suggestion, I decided to start the official BCA Plecoholics Anonymous club. I've seen Eheim, Rena Filstar, ADA, etc. clubs on plantedtank.net and thought it would be cool to see who's really into plecos.


You should create a group for PA under the group functions:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I just created group here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/plecoholics-anonymous-8/


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gary,

I just added myself into your group thingy you guys set up.I will add some photos soon.

Luke


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Gary,
> 
> I just added myself into your group thingy you guys set up.I will add some photos soon.
> 
> Luke


That's great. It'll be good to see pics of people's plecos all in one place.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get my Profile photo to show up on the new group?

It shows me a gray question mark right now.
But if I go into my Profile it show the correct phot.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

My plecos. My albino and his favourite barnicle, L333 and lf calico.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love those L333's.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> Does anyone know how to get my Profile photo to show up on the new group?
> 
> It shows me a gray question mark right now.
> But if I go into my Profile it show the correct phot.
> ...


It actually doesn't show your profile pic. It shows your avatar. I just noticed that you are not using an avatar, hence the question mark.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> Does anyone know how to get my Profile photo to show up on the new group?
> 
> It shows me a gray question mark right now.
> But if I go into my Profile it show the correct phot.
> ...


Gary is correct from the looks of it you don't have an avatar.... Click on User CP.....then go down to edit avatar (on the left side) click that and thats where you add a pic that shows up there and on your post next to your name


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you,
it is so easy one you know how.

I learned something new today

"It is a good day when you learn something new"

Mike


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Suckiness... I totally did up a siggy only to find that I can't add a photo to mine  Bahhh... unless I'm slow and missed something?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Suckiness... I totally did up a siggy only to find that I can't add a photo to mine  Bahhh... unless I'm slow and missed something?


PM jobber. I'm really a n00b at this sig thing too. He seems to be able to get nice ones going.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ming, could you hook me up with that pleco pic a well? Thanks for the L201 as well. Should fit in nicely with my other 2. Now maybe some more L134's would be good.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

sign me up don't care what #


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> sign me up don't care what #


You got #16.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

target said:


> Hey Ming, could you hook me up with that pleco pic a well? Thanks for the L201 as well. Should fit in nicely with my other 2. Now maybe some more L134's would be good.


babysat the L201, started to miss it already. hope they'll be leopard frogs available soon.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's a few photos of my L46 , my bristlenose hides and cant get any photos of him.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking H. zebra!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah seeing those zebras makes me want at least one sooo bad. just wondering how would they be with other plecos?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Here's a few photos of my L46 , my bristlenose hides and cant get any photos of him.


Great photos... Love seeing them after a while...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> yeah seeing those zebras makes me want at least one sooo bad. just wondering how would they be with other plecos?


me too... one day


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

According to some people, H. zebra are more timid and not as aggressive eaters as most other Hypans and do best in their own tanks whenever possible. And if it were me spending that much money on one, I would certainly consider a species tank.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks Charles , this one i know eats lots cause its put on some weight Not to fat , but fit ! Very social , out in the open but does hide in its spot if the bigger fish zoom by.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gary,

Your right about the species only tank.One worry of mine was that this guy wasnt gonna get any food , but he/she is in there eating hince the weight gain of late.Down the line , a L46/Other Hypans setup sounds nice to setup.



2wheelsx2 said:


> According to some people, H. zebra are more timid and not as aggressive eaters as most other Hypans and do best in their own tanks whenever possible. And if it were me spending that much money on one, I would certainly consider a species tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Your right about the species only tank.One worry of mine was that this guy wasnt gonna get any food , but he/she is in there eating hince the weight gain of late.Down the line , a L46/Other Hypans setup sounds nice to setup.


I think having fish like tetras and even less aggressive eaters like discus in the tank is fine. But if you put in corydoras and other more aggressive bottom feeders, I suspect the poor zebs would starve.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Put me down as member 17....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Put me down as member 17....


You're in!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Can I use ur sig with number 17????


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep go right ahead, but it's actually jobber's not mine.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Exactly how would I do that Gary??? If I copy your's mine will reflect number 1.....suggestions....please and thank you


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Exactly how would I do that Gary??? If I copy your's mine will reflect number 1.....suggestions....please and thank you


It needs to be edited. Jobber604 created mine for me. You might want to PM him. One thing that was pointed out to me was that we're not sure non-donators can have pictures in their sigs. I've been a donator for quite a while so cannot remember if that's true or not.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

If 17 is taken, I think I could fill up #18.

Mark


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> If 17 is taken, I think I could fill up #18.
> 
> Mark


#18 you are.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i'll take #19
<3 plecos


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hurry people . I want #23 hehehe.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jordan fan?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Ya I think you have to be a donator to be able to use a pic...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i'll take #19
> <3 plecos


Done deal.


clintgv said:


> Hurry people . I want #23 hehehe.


I'm not skipping numbers anymore. Too much work and controversy. You're going to have to snipe it. I'm going to add that as a rule. So you can have 20 or wait for 23.



BubBleBee said:


> Ya I think you have to be a donator to be able to use a pic...


Yeah, sorry. Or you could donate.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

woohoo i got a prime number


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> jordan fan?


hehehe how did you know? :O

Jordan and Lebron James fan


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm not skipping numbers anymore. Too much work and controversy. You're going to have to snipe it. I'm going to add that as a rule. So you can have 20 or wait for 23.


Yeah I guess Ill just try to snipe it .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Just want to bump it up


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm not skipping numbers anymore. Too much work and controversy. You're going to have to snipe it. I'm going to add that as a rule. So you can have 20 or wait for 23.


Come on people, join! I'm waiting for #201. 

And yes, I'm the guy who wrote post #56 up here.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Can I be #21?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Can I be #21?


Nope, not until #20 is taken. I'm not going to keep track of who wants what as it gets too complicated. You'll have to wait if you want #21.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Fine ill be #20 then


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Fine ill be #20 then


Done. You're 20.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i might as well sign myself up

ive got a bristlenose
an lda-25 i think its called?

and about 4 or 5 (dunno anymore) common / sailfins


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> i might as well sign myself up
> 
> ive got a bristlenose
> an lda-25 i think its called?
> ...


Domestically bred bristlenose don't have L or LDA numbers. Those numbers are related the locations of the wild caught specimens. The common bristlenose is Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus.

You got yourself #21 though.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Domestically bred bristlenose don't have L or LDA numbers. Those numbers are related the locations of the wild caught specimens. The common bristlenose is Ancistrus cf. cirrhosus.
> 
> You got yourself #21 though.


i was told its a wild caught lda-25 but i have no way of confirming this and tbh i dont think someone i dont know would just give me one


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what are we sposed to call the domestic bred l-144 pleco?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wohoo my numbers coming up soon


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how did you manage to get a pic in your signature?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

how do i get this in my sig


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> View attachment 3879
> 
> 
> how do i get this in my sig


You become a donator.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i may just have to do that in the next few days then


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Mferko said:


> what are we sposed to call the domestic bred l-144 pleco?


You could call him "Larry" :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish sold as L144 nowadays appear to be a leucistic form of the common Bristlenose. The type specimen of the original L144 looks nothing like what we call it today and is actually quite ugly. See this page for more info. Ancistrus sp. (L144) • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog • PlanetCatfish


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I habs alot of plecos


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Can I be a member yet bahahahahha XD


Since you're already #20, you should put your pleco list here. 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/catfishes-56/pleco-keeper-list-6137/


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want to get some pics of my plecos. They are always hidden. I will be rescaping my tank soon and hope that will encourage them to be more visable.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a rubberlip in my Community tank, still looking for members?

Rob.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, you can have #22.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks #22 is fine, so how do you get the sig?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

First, you have to be a donator before you can add a pic to your signature.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

ahh ok thanks..


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh finally my number . Could I be 23? hehe. Been waiting awhile now . But I only have albino BN plecos. Does that count as a plecoholic?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're #23. I was just thinking about you when I gave out 22.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gary,

Is it possible to pick up number 24 ? Seems like my pleco count is slowly climbing  I need to donate again to get that nice banner huh ?

Luke


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone who has H. zebra is automatically a plecoholic, no matter how many plecos they have, IMO.  You got #24. And yes, y'all need to be donators to have images in your sig.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Anyone who has H. zebra is automatically a plecoholic, no matter how many plecos they have, IMO.  You got #24. And yes, y'all need to be donators to have images in your sig.


 My wife has an H. Zebra keychain/cell phone charm. the real ones will have to wait.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's also how it starts. I got an L24, L25, and my son a BEP keychain and all of a sudden, a BEP showed up in my tank!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow i didnt know they had these around (keychains/phone accessories) for sale ? Sounds kinda neat ! Iam justing looking at my setup , and slowly but surely it starting to resemble a catfish sanctuary instead of a discus/tetra home.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Canadapleco.com (it was in my pleco thread) but Charles had some for a while too. They're pretty neat.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Gary:

Can I have #25 since that's how old I am??

The beasties:
1 L128
1 L200
1 L200a
1 dull-eyed royal
1 butterfly
1 blue guy
1 half eaten black with white spots
2 albino bn
1 little tiny teenie tiger
4 black and white striped ones (which I've been told are "fake" and will turn into big, ugly solid black things shortly)

All live in my Fluval Chi running two FX5's and I do daily water changes


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Quite the list there ! The 4 black and white striped "fake" will likely turn into gold sooner or later.Aint no "knock offs" here ! :bigsmile:



-N/A- said:


> Hey Gary:
> 
> Can I have #25 since that's how old I am??
> 
> ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, you got 25, but only if you stop treating the plecos like flat fish. Didn't you know plecos are grubby things that eat fish poo?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hey Gary:
> 
> Can I have #25 since that's how old I am??


Shelley, is this in base 10 (2*10+5) or ....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't go there Franck!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're #23. I was just thinking about you when I gave out 22.


Haha Thanks.


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey can I get a #? I gots 60 BNP fry right now  does that count?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

MTSmatt said:


> Hey can I get a #? I gots 60 BNP fry right now  does that count?


Well the numbers goes in order. I believe right now, someone just took the number 25. So next number is 26. And I'm pretty sure 60 bnp fries count. Cuz I only have a few Albino BNP's and it counted hehe.

2Wheelsx2 should see this thread soon. And he will confirm what number you will have.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

MTSmatt said:


> Hey can I get a #? I gots 60 BNP fry right now  does that count?


You have #26. And it's not about how many plecos you have, as we hinted elsewhere in the thread, but how much you like/are obsessed with plecos.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Add me to the list please! I'm officially in & addicted!
I'll take #50....I'm sure we'll get there.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, you have a bit of a wait then to get a number. Only up to #26


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Alrighty then...I'll take the next available. 

Don't wanna be left out!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> Alrighty then...I'll take the next available.
> 
> Don't wanna be left out!


#27 then. It's yours.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Jamit (#28).


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

id like to take a spot. 29 would do just swimmingly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're in.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm holding out for 666 :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I'm holding out for 666 :bigsmile:


You're going to have to take over the list, as I don't think I'll live that long!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

well I guess I had better take a number sooner or later....i was in denial for the longest time about being a Plecoholic....

cheers


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

djamm said:


> well I guess I had better take a number sooner or later....i was in denial for the longest time about being a Plecoholic....


#30 it is.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> #30 it is.


I wanna take a number too


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I wanna take a number too


Claudia, you're automatically number 69! lol

Stuart


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

#30 it is thanks....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Claudia, you're automatically number 69! lol
> 
> Stuart


I am ok with that :bigsmile: lol


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Wouldn't 69 go to me? Forget Claudia. Hahahahahaha I will have to wait awhile if I want to "snipe" that number.*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, you guys can get any number you want if you start a "random number thread".


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Oo, I'd like a #, please!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

mortava said:


> Oo, I'd like a #, please!


You got #31.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Claudia, you're automatically number 69! lol
> 
> Stuart


I wish i could b #6, Candy can i take your number now that u r not interested in fish anymore?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishfreaks got #32


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I give up


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*pleco*

thanks gary


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think #33 is a fine number indeed... Can I have it please???  Just picked up four Plecos today! 2 x L75 and 2 x L349... I love em...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I think #33 is a fine number indeed... Can I have it please???  Just picked up four Plecos today! 2 x L75 and 2 x L349... I love em...


Ok, you got it. #33 it is.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Added scherb at #34.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I would like to join the club!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> I would like to join the club!


#35 it is.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> #35 it is.


Woohoo! I'm in the club! Thanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. has it been that long....


Grandwitch is #36


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, 2 years since a new member was inducted!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I never got into the club, how rude  lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How many plecs do you need to get in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> How many plecs do you need to get in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hahha my question exactly


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's no requirement of any to get into the club. However, I'm officially retiring as the club prez so someone else can give whatever numbers they want.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> There's no requirement of any to get into the club. However, I'm officially retiring as the club prez so someone else can give whatever numbers they want.


No retiring allowed lol I actually lost all my plecos in this move  I will get some eventually, the move took a lot from my wallet


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

any number is great i love them and have lots


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

nice i want to be in i have a pleco only tank =)


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

So how do i get a number haha


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to join too! I have one Hypoptopoma Sp (giant oto), and 6 otocinclus affinis. Saving up for some zebra otos...


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

u gota pic of your giant otos? i never seen giant otos before are they huge?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like to join to the club


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> any number is great i love them and have lots


#37



Pat805 said:


> So how do i get a number haha


#38



AdobeOtoCat said:


> I want to join too! I have one Hypoptopoma Sp (giant oto), and 6 otocinclus affinis. Saving up for some zebra otos...


#39



arash53 said:


> I like to join to the club


#40


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey I thought you retired

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

And where's my number?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> And where's my number?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just take the next one. #41.

And no one can retire if no one else steps up. You guys can see how often I post on BCA nowadays because on my monumental decline in post count.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just take the next one. #41.
> 
> And no one can retire if no one else steps up. You guys can see how often I post on BCA nowadays because on my monumental decline in post count.


Pretty sure no one is gonna surpass your post count even if you retired today. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

John is getting pretty close...oops, posted again.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

He cant retire. I have new discus and plecos coming.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> He cant retire. I have new discus and plecos coming.


Did someone say new discus? :bigsmile:


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi im breeding albino bristlenoses and I have three batches (another being fanned),I just love plecos I was wondering if I could join :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> John is getting pretty close...oops, posted again.


lol I probably have 2000 post in the staff forum alone, if I wasn't a mod I wouldn't probably be in the top ten....though knowing me and my big mouth I probably would be :lol: you'd have to retire for me to ever catch up....Charles will probably catch up before me lol



coppercloud said:


> Hi im breeding albino bristlenoses and I have three batches (another being fanned),I just love plecos I was wondering if I could join :bigsmile:


if you haven't read the rest of the thread...there is a $1000 one time membership fee .....you can just make the check out in my name :bigsmile:
j/k lol you can join the official group here as well: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/groups/plecoholics-anonymous-8/


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*How many BCA Plecoholics Anonymous club members are still active? as started by Gary*



2wheelsx2 said:


> This may be the wrong area for it, but I guess the mods will decide that, but based on jobber604's thread and Franck's suggestion, I decided to start the official BCA Plecoholics Anonymous club. I've seen Eheim, Rena Filstar, ADA, etc. clubs on plantedtank.net and thought it would be cool to see who's really into plecos.
> 
> Anyway, as I founded it, I get #1. See sig.
> 
> ...


I think it would cool to revive this club and get the interest back to BCA again. I'll start it off by saying I'm member #16 and have 6 L066 king tigers,4 long fin bnp's & 4 short fin bnp's more to come I hope.


----------

